# Shetlands are COMING BACK



## CLC Stables (Aug 3, 2004)

Just got a call from Mark Bullington after he checked in at the office at the 2004 Shetland Congress, and they have given out 535 numbers so far and a few more are expected

The shetlands are again on the RISE.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 4, 2004)

i sooo agree!! im getting ready to head back up to congress and man my eyes about popped out at all the horses there!! We are having way too much fun. Oh and dr taylor has a beautiful weanling for sale. its killing me! hes stalled right across from patches HELPPPPPPP


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 4, 2004)

[SIZE=14pt]KAY KAY which one of the Taylors is it...... I have 4 taylor ponies and they are all awesome. Teddy my gelding is a taylor pony and so is Steel.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## runamuk (Aug 4, 2004)

woohoo go ponies






and Kaykay (just buy it its okay)



patches needs a pony friend


----------



## Ponygirl (Aug 4, 2004)

Have you heard yet which horses were in the top three of the Weanling Stallion Futurity? I believe it was class number 2 this morning!!!!! Got one that I'm keeping an eye on how he does at Congress, but he's just a baby!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 5, 2004)

IM so sorry i should have written winners down because now i cant remember!! the weanling classes were HUGE.

Lyn---its so not fair because i have to look at the colt everytime i go to my stall LOL. Cant remember his name either but ill write it down today. He has a group of weanlings two sorrells and one small gray.

I know Getitia is doing great and winning tons of 1st and 2nds. E training is winning alot and so is Wallstreet.

I still havent foudn Lewella! But I did meet Tina porter last night

Patches drove last night and got 9th out of 10. Her headstall came off during the park and her driver couldnt get it back on so when he backed her she reared. But we are very happy just to have been there and gotten a ribbon



she shows today in youth

Kyle got second in Junior Judging for his age group so im very proud of him


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 5, 2004)

[SIZE=14pt]Ok where are the results Kay????? I bought my little grey colt from Doc sight unseen last year before nationals! I wasnt sorry.... just buy him..... its ok![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## kaykay (Aug 6, 2004)

Lyn you wont believe i wrote it down and then forgot it!! IM SORRY. Im so exhausted but having a blast. That colt for sale across from me got second yesterday. DANGGGG i shoulda bought him before he went in the ring hehehehehe.

Jeff Grabow got 2nd in showmanship with patches and kyle got 9th in youth halter.

we have liberty tonight and then we are done. that will be a huge relief. Liberty is usally patches best class but we are all pretty nervous. Also since were last it will probably be 1000 before we show.


----------

